# Woman has baby conceived from ovary frozen during childhood (before chemo)



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-38312995

/links


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

I read this this morning, absolutely amazing!


----------

